# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Nje ne tre studente myslimane ne Britani, perkrah vrasjen ne emer te islamit!

## DYDRINAS

Nje ne tre studente te besimit islam ne Britani, perkrah vrasjen ne emer te islamit.

Keshtu shkruan gazeta britanike "The Sunday Times", duke u bazuar ne te dhenat e nje ankete. 
Ne universitet 2 ne 5 studente myslimane shprehen se ligji islamik duhet te perfshihet ne ligjin britanik.

"Nxitja e integrimit"

Sipas profesorit te universitetit te Buckingham Anthony Gleese, rezultatet jane alarmuese.

"Dallimi ndermjet studenteve myslimane dhe studenteve te tjere eshte shume i madh", thote ai. "Ne duhet te nxitim dhe te perkrahim integrimin dhe pershtatjen e tyre."

Sipas studimit, me shume se gjysma e studenteve britanike, shprehet se islami nuk mund te shkoje bashke me demokracine. 
Ne studim moren pjese 1400 studente. 


27/07/08 

hln

----------


## Julius

Këto janë rezultate të ditura dhe më parë. 
Gjithashtu shumica mendon se nëse ofendojnë profetin e madh të tyre Muhamet, duhet të ndëshkohen me burg. 
Ja një përshkrim real i gjendjes nga Sam Harris: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sam-ha..._b_100132.html

----------


## land

fatkeqesisht gjermania ka humbur dy luftra boterore,dhe nje gjermani e forte per nje te trete nuk duket ne horizont.
vetem ata mund ti vene fre robve te zinj nga shkretetira.

----------


## Julius

Sia del dot gjermani jo. Është djeg nga qulli e i fry kosit tani. Po se dinë që allahologët nga vendet vapore janë të përvëlum, si tavë kosi. 

Vetëm Amerika ia del me kta. Evropa flë gjumë. 
Një tërsëllëm Iranit aty, ca shkulje veshi Saudëve dhe hajt shëndet. Andej vjen "frymëzimi".

----------


## ^AngeL^

Zenith mere me shtruar te keqen se po te ishin te gjithe si europa dhe amerika kush do ngelte me i prapambetur pastaj,, inperfektesia ka ekzistuar dhe ekziston,mendjen e kane edhe keto po duan ti bien brymes me nje vend, akoma besojne ne cudira edhe pse skan pa gje der tani vec se teori.

----------


## xfiles

> fatkeqesisht gjermania ka humbur dy luftra boterore,dhe nje gjermani e forte per nje te trete nuk duket ne horizont.
> vetem ata mund ti vene fre robve te zinj nga shkretetira.


jam dakord.

----------


## Jack Watson

> fatkeqesisht gjermania ka humbur dy luftra boterore,dhe nje gjermani e forte per nje te trete nuk duket ne horizont.
> vetem ata mund ti vene fre robve te zinj nga shkretetira.


Gjermani ka harru si me pjell femij lol.  :shkelje syri: 

S'di se si do i bëhet kësaj pune, Europa po tregohet shumë tolerante. Gradualisht po invadohemi prej afrikanëve dhe aziatikëve.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> jam dakord.


je kriminel  :ngerdheshje: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 
nuk ka nevoj Gjermania me zhvillu lufte kunder tyre sepse keto i ka vra mendja e tyre dhe ai qe besojne ne te, qe i ka lene te prapambetur.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Gjermani ka harru si me pjell femij lol. 
> 
> S'di se si do i bëhet kësaj pune, Europa po tregohet shumë tolerante. Gradualisht po invadohemi prej afrikanëve dhe aziatikëve.


Shume e vertet. 
Vertet me te ardh keq me pa Europen ditet e sotshme, lloj lloj rrace,pervec se ne shqiperi kam pare me shume te bardhe, pervec ca gabel qe kemi.
Europa

----------


## xfiles

> Gjermani ka harru si me pjell femij lol. 
> 
> S'di se si do i bëhet kësaj pune, Europa po tregohet shumë tolerante. Gradualisht po invadohemi prej afrikanëve dhe aziatikëve.





> Shume e vertet. 
> Vertet me te ardh keq me pa Europen ditet e sotshme, lloj lloj rrace,pervec se ne shqiperi kam pare me shume te bardhe, pervec ca gabel qe kemi.
> Europa


bashkohem me shqetesimin tuaj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Julius

Ndonjëherë mendoj tu krijosh këtyre ndonjë realm shkretëtinor imagjinar edhe t'i provokosh me Matrixa duke i bërë të hidhen në erë vetë  :ngerdheshje:  

Kshu do shpëtojmë njëherë e mirë.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> bashkohem me shqetesimin tuaj


S'ke ku te vesh pa u bashkuar, e ke me detyrim   :ngerdheshje: DDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Teliomenos1

pse merremi me shtetesite e tjera ne dhe nuk merremi me keta tanet qe punojne, studjojne dhe jetojne ne angli? njoh nje familje nga fieri qe e ka bere i biri hasha dhe falet ne mes te londres sikur te jete bagdad.. mos ja them emrin se e kemi ketu ne forum si aktivist islamik neper tema te ndryshme.. mire ata qe jane lindur ne ato lloj kushtesh dhe ato lloj ideologjish fetare, po keta tanet si ky karafili qe permenda me lart, c'kane me islamiket?

----------


## Renea

Asnje aziatik ska hy me zor ne kto shtete qe ju ua qani hallin .Jan te zi te kaft te kuq kto jan , mos te ishin kto te ngjyrosurit ekonomia e Europes sdot ishte kjo qe esht , por BE shtetet duke pas nevoj per fuqi puntore jan te detyrum te pranojn gjitha llojet e njerzve. Ndersa shtet e BE-se kan munges te fuqis puntore , kjo pasoj e renies se natalitetit ne vitet e 70-80-ta , ndersa pas vitit 1990 renie katastrofale , sa qe ne te ardhmen parashihet qe Gjermania te ket 60 milion banor ( sa dot jen ktu aziatik-afrikan).
Sa me pak te ket lindje ne shtetet e BE-se aq me e madhe dot jet nevoja per puntor te huaj .

Ti Angel duhet ta dish se ne qarqet raciste je e llogaritur gabele poashtu . Hulumtu pak , se ste ben vetem ngjyra gabel.

Gjermania 80 milion banor , 672.000 lindje ne vitin 2006
Turqia 70-75 milion banor , 1.3 milion lindje ne vit.

----------


## Julius

Vallahi Evropi të importonte ca kinezë budistë nuk do bënte keq. Të mirë e të urtë si Buddha vetë, ke zoti. Zënë dhe pak vëllim, janë dhe të zhdërvjellët (karate e gjona të tilla)  :ngerdheshje:  misticizëm, geisha, filozofi korrekte. 

Që erdhën në Evropë me ftesë nuk do të thotë të imponojnë mendimet shkretinore mer Renea. Nuk të bën përshtypje ty që këta kërkojnë të vrasin këdo që "ngacmon" allahin? 
Edhe janë të gjithë studenta thotë ktu. 

Islami radikal nuk është gjë tjetër veç komunizmi i shek 21. Streha e fundit e injorantëve. 
Po do ua gjejë anën ankëll Sami.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## land

> Zenith mere me shtruar te keqen se po te ishin te gjithe si europa dhe amerika kush do ngelte me i prapambetur pastaj,, inperfektesia ka ekzistuar dhe ekziston,mendjen e kane edhe keto po duan ti bien brymes me nje vend, akoma besojne ne cudira edhe pse skan pa gje der tani vec se teori.


po jane shume arrogante kta mjekerpalamit lol.

kta e dun sy per sy dhe dhemb per dhemb






ps.imagjino pak se ca thone,nese nuk te pelqen profeti i tyre surat patate dhe analfabet duhet me bo 50 vjet burg

----------


## Renea

Cti besh , ata po behen gjithnje e me shum , shtetet qe i kan pranu  smunden ti debojn sepse thash qe kan nevoj per te ktill , e tash ata jan te veshtir , kerkojn xhamite , kerkojn te drejta , normal qe kerkojn sepse jan banor te atij vendi , e duke qen banor atyre me kushtetut u garantohen kto te drejta.
Ndoshta nuk esht normale kerkimi i sheriatit , mirpo ata po shtohen shum , kur te behen nje perqindje e mir , ndoshta nje pjes e sheriatit duhet te perfshihet ne ligjet e atyre shteteve .

----------


## Renea

> po jane shume arrogante kta mjekerpalamit lol.
> 
> kta e dun sy per sy dhe dhemb per dhemb
> 
> ps.imagjino pak se ca thone,nese nuk te pelqen profeti i tyre surat patate dhe analfabet duhet me bo 50 vjet burg


Po , ne ket rast edhe ti dot ishe ne burg , por inshallah ti dot jesh ne burgun e xhehenemit pergjithmon , ofendon muslimanet dhe te derguarin e Zotit.

----------


## Teliomenos1

> Cti besh , ata po behen gjithnje e me shum , shtetet qe i kan pranu  smunden ti debojn sepse thash qe kan nevoj per te ktill , e tash ata jan te veshtir , kerkojn xhamite , kerkojn te drejta , normal qe kerkojn sepse jan banor te atij vendi , e duke qen banor atyre me kushtetut u garantohen kto te drejta.
> Ndoshta nuk esht normale kerkimi i sheriatit , mirpo ata po shtohen shum , kur te behen nje perqindje e mir , ndoshta nje pjes e sheriatit duhet te perfshihet ne ligjet e atyre shteteve .


ta kam thene diku tjeter, por po ta perseris se nuk e paske marre vesh akoma.. nje hitler doli dhe u pastrua gjermania dhe shtetet rreth saj nga cifutet.. pra renea po te vije kecenim prej ketyre citjaneve qe na mburr ti, i fusin koqen e plumbit dhe shiko ti si ikin si mizat prape ne arabistan.. u be deti kos thoni ju.. ashtu qofte.

----------


## derjansi

> Po , ne ket rast edhe ti dot ishe ne burg , por inshallah ti dot jesh ne burgun e xhehenemit pergjithmon , ofendon muslimanet dhe te derguarin e Zotit.


subhan allah lol

----------

